# Warning board for bikes on Motorhome ?



## haggispeed (May 10, 2005)

I've noticed when driving in Europe some motorhomes carrying bikes on the rear have a square board with diagonal red stripes and reflectors, I presume as some kind of warning marker. Does anyone know the rules on these ?. Have looked at the AA site for info on travelling in Europe but nothing there.
We're off to France later this week carrying a small scooter on the back on a proper bike rack, so do I need to rush out and buy one ???


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Haggispeed,
They are mandatory in some countries, I believe Spain and Portugal, if anything protrudes beyond the end of the vehicle. I would suggest it is simpler to get one and use it, they only cost a few pounds, than to risk getting caught.
Believe it or not I had considerable difficulty actually finding one on the continent, in the end a caravan supplier had one. I believe Halfords and the like sell them.
Safe journeys,
BillD


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Not sure about France but by law you need one in Italy for any rear projection. We bought ours in Italy for £5 - proper Fiamma reflective one retailling about £25 at Motorhome Shows in the UK.

I would not rush out and buy one here, wait until your first fuel stop, then buy one.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ours cost £5 from Fiamma ( online) and I understand they are compulsary in Italy at least. They are useful here to stop people walking into the back of your bikes or bike rack in car parks etc. Halfords do not have them -or, as far as I could see 2 months ago, any other similar place.

There was a useful post somewhere about setting them up. We automatically tied ours on with the Fiamma logo at the top but, thinking about it, this is designed for LHD vehicules. The stripes should point towards the driver's side of the van ie \\\\\\ when seen from the back.

There is a more expensive aluminium version avalable from Fiamma but the plastic one we have seems quite suitable.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you can get them mail order on line from www.agentfiamma.co.uk either the rigid aluminium ones at £25.99 or the cheaper plastic variety for £4.99. We bought the cheaper one last year - you can attach it to the bikes or over a cover with bunjees or wire


----------



## haggispeed (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the tips, had already looked at AgentFiamma but couldn't find them on their site, will probably get one when there as we're off on Thursday. Will have an additional lighting board on the rear anyway, which interestingly you don't always see on foreign units.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

In the 7 or 8 years we have been carrying bikes on the back of our Camper and now RV both here and on the Continent. We have always had an extra lighting board. We have seen the diagonally stiped boards on foreigners Camper's but we have never been questioned about not having one. :wink:


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

they are advisory in France and not only are they compulsary in Spain but I seem to remember reading in A.R.V.E (American Motorhome Club magazine) the the rule has just changed in Spain and the board MUST be a solid one, i.e steel or aluminium. The expanded plastic/foam ones that a lot of us have been using will no longer be totally legal..................but lets have it right, Officer Gotcha would have to be having a real bad day to pull you on that one!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Oh zaskar; thank you. Just when we thought we'd got it sorted !

I bet we'll come across the only cheesed off policeman in Andalucia and he'll nick us for having a plastic board rather than a metal one.

There are sooo....many rules floating about Europe now concerning what you do and do not need and must have that it is no wonder the motoring organisations seem to have given up the struggle to keep up.

What's the Spanish / Italian / French /German etc for " sorry officer we didn't know we had to ( insert rule here )" ?

G


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

funcionario afligido que nosotros no conocimos que nosotros teníamos a

ufficiale spiacente che noi non sapemmo che noi avevamo

officier désolé que nous ne connaissions pas que nous avions à

trauriger Offizier, den wir nicht kannten, daß wir zu hatten,


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bravo ! 

G


----------



## 89351 (May 20, 2005)

*And a light too!*

According to:
http://www.viajarenautocaravana.com/veaint/artveain.htm#uk
a red light is also required on an overhanging bike rack in Spain.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

haggispeed said:


> Thanks for the tips, had already looked at AgentFiamma but couldn't find them on their site, will probably get one when there as we're off on Thursday. Will have an additional lighting board on the rear anyway, which interestingly you don't always see on foreign units.


 Go to the Fiamma Carry-Bike Accessories, page 2 N0s. 12-21 look for signal plate.










Regards M&D


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Something tells me that we'll cut Spain from our itinerary this year !

G


----------



## 89351 (May 20, 2005)

*is the girly included?*

Does the £25 include the girly to hold the panel in place? If so, £25 seems like a good deal - may even be worth buying two?


----------

